# Drunken Chickens



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did two Drunken Chickens on the Akorn and baked four Tater Bombs.
Made the taters by coring the center out with an apple corer. I filled the void with bacon and shredded cheese the seal them with the ends cut off the cores. Coated with a little olive oil and sprinkled with Kosher salt and baked in the oven.






































My plate.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Also I cut up the remaining core pieces and fried them in the bacon fat. Don't want to waste anything!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

those potatoes look awesome! And the chicken looks nice and juicy. Good job.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

great job on the food. as far as the cans you use you should have a can that has no writing on them. The die on the can is not good for you, not trying to encroach on your cooking skills just trying to help you out


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

b16lewis said:


> great job on the food. as far as the cans you use you should have a can that has no writing on them. The die on the can is not good for you, not trying to encroach on your cooking skills just trying to help you out


Been cookin them this way for years, smokers and grills. Guess maybe that is what's wrong with me.

Thanks!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PURE GENIUS!!!

Jim


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

:thumbup:Man that looks awesome!!!!!!!!!! Great idea with the taters I'll have to try that!:thumbup:



b16lewis said:


> great job on the food. as far as the cans you use you should have a can that has no writing on them. The die on the can is not good for you, not trying to encroach on your cooking skills just trying to help you out


Where would you find some without writing? Same way I do mine to. Never had anything come off the cans that I know of.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Did two Drunken Chickens on the Akorn and baked four Tater Bombs.
> Made the taters by coring the center out with an apple corer. I filled the void with bacon and shredded cheese the seal them with the ends cut off the cores. Coated with a little olive oil and sprinkled with Kosher salt and baked in the oven.
> 
> 
> ...


Which one tasted better the diet Pepsi chicken or the coca-cola chicken


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Those Tater bombs look like the bomb!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

they sure look good! Did you use Pepsi on that one bird?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I use coke for cooking and Pepsi for drinking. I drank the Pepsi and used the can for one of the birds. 1/2 can of coke in each with the rub I used on the bird mixed in with the coke.

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Tater cores cooked in bacon fat :thumbup:
Great looking meal for sure! I love my Akorn too and whole chicken on can Coke is like Campbell's soup. It's Mmm Good!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow!!! That looks Great. Thanks for sharing... The Cored & Stuffed Potato Idea opens up a lot of possibilities.................YUM!!!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Another mouth watering meal brought to you by the fine folks at PAYMASTER!

Awesome.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

There you go again trying to make me eat my computer screen...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> There you go again trying to make me eat my computer screen...


+1! :yes:


----------

